# A  Link  To  The  Old  BB



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*& ~ & ~ &*

Greetings to all !

Does anyone have a link to the old Bulletin Board at ICC ?

There is a wealth of information in that cache.

I recently upgraded to a newer computer and all of my

Bookmarked links were lost.

Thanks ! 

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

Hum thought there use to be a message and link for the old board on icc

http://www.iccsafe.org/iccforums/Pages/default.aspx?action=ViewTopics&fid=10


----------



## Darren Emery (Nov 13, 2014)

every once in a while I jump back to that site to see what's up.  It always amazes me how difficult their board is to navigate and read.  In this day and age - there's no excuse for a hard to navigate discussion forum.

Always makes me appreciate what we have here!


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*~ ~ ? ~ ~*



It appears as though The Cow has disabled that resource.

The Bookmarked link on my home computer has also become

invalid.





*~ ~ ? ~ ~*


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> It appears as though The Cow has disabled that resource.
> 
> The Bookmarked link on my home computer has also become
> 
> invalid.


Try this one

http://www.iccsafe.org/iccforums/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*& = & = &*



Thanks Mark for the link..........Unfortunately, your link is to the 

"new" Forum.........I am looking for a link to the old Forum.





*& = & = &*


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *& = & = &*
> 
> Thanks Mark for the link..........Unfortunately, your link is to the
> 
> ...


Are you a member of that other board?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 13, 2014)

By default, wouldn't any of us that were on the "old" board, be members on the "new" board?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2014)

Much of the content has been transferred to the new board


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 13, 2014)

Do a search for "fire alarm" and you will go all the way back to 2000 with 1754 post to look at.

A particular post may be difficult to find


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*& = & = &*

cda,

No, I am not a member on that other Forum.......After they pulled the rug out

from under us, I came here & joined immediately, and haven't looked back.

I DID however, keep a link to that old Forum, because of the amount of GREAT

content.......................It provided a lot of invaluable information from contributors

who are either no longer around, or who are now retired.

FWIW,  ...I was used to the format on the old Forum.

*& = & = &*


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *& = & = &*cda,
> 
> No, I am not a member on that other Forum.......After they pulled the rug out
> 
> ...


Just wondered since none members cannot even peek!!!!!


----------



## conarb (Nov 13, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Much of the content has been transferred to the new board


No, it has not, there is/was a way to drill down into the old Bulletin Board but it was tricky the last time I did it, if someone really needs to get back there let me know and I'll make some stabs at getting back down into it.


----------



## north star (Nov 13, 2014)

*& = & = &*



If you please ***Mr. Conarb*** !   :-D



*& = & = &*


----------



## Mech (Nov 13, 2014)

You must log in to read the "other" bulletin board.  I am NOT a paying member.

I  remember digging through the archives a few years ago. For some reason,  the original post is missing - all I could find were answers and  subsequent discussions.  And to make this kind of funny, I just went to  the other site.  There is a thread started in the Welcoming New / Old  Participants sub-forum, dated 10-24-14, entitled "Missing original posting?"  Surprise, surprise - there is no response.

The user was reading a topic from Sept 2009 - was that in the time frame of the original board?

And in the same sub-forum, there are two threads talking about spam.  So glad I do not get / see spam on this site.


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> You must log in to read the "other" bulletin board.  I am NOT a paying member.I  remember digging through the archives a few years ago. For some reason,  the original post is missing - all I could find were answers and  subsequent discussions.  And to make this kind of funny, I just went to  the other site.  There is a thread started in the Welcoming New / Old  Participants sub-forum, dated 10-24-14, entitled "Missing original posting?"  Surprise, surprise - there is no response.
> 
> The user was reading a topic from Sept 2009 - was that in the time frame of the original board?
> 
> And in the same sub-forum, there are two threads talking about spam.  So glad I do not get / see spam on this site.


Darn Spam Police worse than NSA and they don't need no stinking badges


----------



## conarb (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry North but I tried, as I recall it involved several steps including clicking one of the links in the green banner at the bottom, I can't replicate the procedure.  I did Google some terms that should have brought me back in but got *this error message* so I assume the ICC has taken it down.  I found another post by aegisfpe *that describes a workaround* but that doesn't work either, good old Uncle Bob's comments are worth reading for a good laugh now.

I did find a good source for *old ICBO codes*, I downloaded the 1927 code and it works just like it did when we used to buy a new code book and install the CD in our hard drives, Installashield Wizard and all.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *& = & = &*cda,
> 
> No, I am not a member on that other Forum.......After they pulled the rug out
> 
> ...


We can continue to build a lot of information here and not have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## north star (Nov 14, 2014)

*% ~ % ~ %*







> "We can continue to build a lot of information here and not have to worry about them anymore."


Agreed !.............There was a lot of very good reading & information on that site.



*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## fatboy (Nov 14, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> We can continue to build a lot of information here and not have to worry about them anymore.


WOW, I just went there and tried to poke round for the old posts...........ouch, my head hurts. Been a while since I even went there, and it will be even longer till I go there again....


----------

